# HCG tests



## jinx999 (Jul 21, 2010)

I notice that most people seem to mention having HCG beta tests after a positive HPT. We have not been offered this. We have a positive result from several HPT's but now have to wait for our first scan. That will be 7w past EC. Is this normal? We would like to know whether HCG levels are doubling as expected before then. This is especially as at 13dp5dt we got a 2-3 weeks pregnant on a Clearblue Digital but a week later (20dp5dt) we still got 2-3 weeks on a CB Digitial. The last HPT (not digital) was 23dp5dt and that showed a clear line but not especially dark. I have also had brown spotting for several days.

HCG blood tests would certainly provide reassurance but we're not clear on why we haven't been offered this.

Thanks
Kt


----------



## jinx999 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks.

What about the two CB Digital tests a week apart (13dp5dt & 20dp5dt) both saying 2-3 weeks? The first couple of CB digital tests went well. The first was 10dp5dt and showed 1-2 weeks then 13dp5dt showed 2-3 weeks so the following week 20dp5dt expected 3+ weeks and got 2-3 weeks again. Even more confused after test at 23dp5dt showed a line that was not faint but not dark either! Are the tests that just show a line actually designed to show a darker line the more pregnant you are?


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun

I wasn't offered the test either and I asked for it but was refused so can only advise that u maybe ask ur own gp and if they say no they see about payin for them privately!!I wouldn't worry bout the hpt not being as dark or about the week apart cos it all depends on the urine sample u used,whether it was diluted or time of day etc etc..just concentrate on ur bfp and stay away from the peesticks otherwise ur gonna cause unless and ur wee baby a lot of unnecessary stress!!

Good luck hun

Jenna xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jinx,

Firstly the CB digital tests are rubbish and I have seen a number of women on another site who have been nearly 12 weeks pregnant and have got 1 - 2 weeks pregnant.  It has caused them a huge amount of stress and worry and after scans they were reassured that everything was fine.  The clinic told them that they cause them no end of problems.

Also my clinic never offered a blood test either.  You just use the HPT and then go in for a scan at 6 weeks.  You can most probably pay privately somewhere if it will reassure you.

Good luck.
x


----------

